# Reptile careers



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone got any ideas what careers you can make out of reptiles? I don't want to be a vet or open a shop, so I'm kinda stumped!!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

breeder, conservation with wild herps, workin with reptiles at a zoo, research of wild herps. these are the ones i can think of but im sure there are a lot more


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

breed the right thing and you could be doing ok


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

you could use your pets in educational things, like for schools and stuff, ive been asked to do a few at the place where my mum works (local school in a science department), its always nice to get a chance to chow your zoo off 8)


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

sell pics of you naked to amans/womans mag ( sorry dont know your gender) whilst holding a snake, that should make you loads lol :wink:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

:lol: LMFAO @ Luke, hows about working with rescued reps, mind you that would probably mean working with other animals to, the other suggestions are alot better !


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> sell pics of you naked to amans/womans mag ( sorry dont know your gender) whilst holding a snake, that should make you loads lol


LOL! No hope for me then!!!!!!! :lol: 

Everyone - thanks for the suggestions!  

The owner of the shelter I work at has told me he's trying to get funds to get some fulltime employees, and has also asked me to breed some reptiles for them (they do educational shows and stuff) and also some livefood so my prayers were kinda answered today!!!!!!!!!! It's a right mix, but I love it! :wink:


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

i started out of my own home as a reptile resque and educationcenter until i had no more space and.Now i rent a old garage(it is bigger then you think) to house the animals.Try that,just read everything you can about reptiles and make leeflets and cards,get youre name out there and people will know who you are and what you do.Contact schools and sutch.
It will work,you see.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

That's the long term plan Charun, but it's working out more expensive than I had initially thought!!! :roll:  Getting the space to breed my own food will help big time though!


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

yeah i know, i started out breeding rats,mice,chrikets and grasshopers in my bacement.Just keep going it will be ok.


----------

